# I'm Off To Pick Up Little Jacob!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Will be leaving in about 15-minutes. Just getting the kids fed, and changing puppy pads.

The shelter is about 80-miles, in San Diego, so I'll be a few hours. I'll take lots of pics for you guys.

Wish us luck with little spinning Jacob.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 16 2010, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874058


> Will be leaving in about 15-minutes. Just getting the kids fed, and changing puppy pads.
> 
> The shelter is about 80-miles, in San Diego, so I'll be a few hours. I'll take lots of pics for you guys.
> 
> Wish us luck with little spinning Jacob.[/B]


Best of luck with him...he's a very lucky little man that he ended up with you guys... Looking forward to more pics/progress updates!!! Safe drive, Deb! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Have a safe trip. We'll be looking forward to hearing an update and seeing pics when you get him home.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Bless his little heart. Good Luck, Deb.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You're in my thoughts, Deb, for a safe trip! :grouphug: I hope all goes well. Jacob is a lucky guy to go home with you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Have a safe trip Deb......best of luck with little Jacob.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Be safe, Deb. Too bad you and Jacob can't go to the Jets/Chargers game tomorrow.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so excited for little Jacob,I know you can help him. Hugs to you and Jacob. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb wanted me to let you all know she has Jacob in her jeep and on the way home. It will be about an hour. She says he is very small and cute. She thinks he is under 5 lbs. Thank-you Deb for going the extra miles for our rescues. Isnt Deb the best?? Cant wait to see the pic's.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 16 2010, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874099


> Deb wanted me to let you all know she has Jacob in her jeep and on the way home. It will be about an hour. She says he is very small and cute. She thinks he is under 5 lbs. Thank-you Deb for going the extra miles for our rescues. Isnt Deb the best?? Cant wait to see the pic's.[/B]



Thanks for the update, Edie. Deb IS the best - so are you! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics of little Jacob! He seems like such a sweetheart! Thank you Deb for opening your heart & home to this precious boy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Have a safe trip...bless you


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Safe trip home.... if anyone can help the little guy, I know you can, Deb!!
Keep us updated!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Have a safe trip home, Jacob is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Deb is AMAZING. She really does have a heart of gold. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
The Rescue forum is my favorite forum at Spoiled Maltese. 
(((((((((Deb and Jacob)))))))))


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're home!! Jacob is a nut. Gosh he's cute. A tiny little thing (I doubt he's even 5-pounds). 

He's clean, smells nice, but does need a bath, and a good brushing out. 

So since we've been home, over an hour, I've noticed he does spin quite a bit. However, not even close
to what I expected. For instance, right now I'm sitting at the computer, he is running in a huge circle. 
He seems to like the carpet upstairs. He can go faster. Well, while he's doing this he will look at me, give
out a little "woof woof", stop, run to me, put his front paws on my legs, I pick him up, and he licks my face.

Downstairs, with the kids, he didn't circle much at all. He ran around sniffing. He would give a bark, do a quick
circle, then bark some more. It seems like a nervous habit, like a twitch. 

But yep, he was great in the Jeep, the entire ride home.

Pics are coming up. He seems to be chillin', and relaxed. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb he sounds like a real sweetheart. Looks like he is gonna fit right in.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I'm glad you're both home now and he's already fitting in well. I was going to say, by the video I saw of him, it seemed more like a nervous habit rather than a neurological disorder...Almost like he's so excited he doesn't know what to do with himself. My other guess was that he lived his life confined to a cage so when he got human interaction, he could only circle the cage. I can't wait to see how he blossoms!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Edies, AMA's, "spinner boy"

*SEE, I'M NOT SPINNING WHILE ON DEB'S BED. I'M POSING FOR SM

[attachment=60869:Jacob3.jpg]

CHECK ME OUT!! I'M PLAYING IN THE BLANKETS. I LOVE THIS BED!!

[attachment=60872:Jacob4.jpg]

I'M A GOOD BOY, AREN'T I DEB? HEY, CAN I CALL YOU MOM??

[attachment=60873:Jacob5.jpg]

*


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb,

Jacob is absolutely adorable! It sounds like what is really needed is for him to learn how to channel his energy. Keep us posted on this little cutie pie!

MaryH


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks and sounds like a total sweetheart :wub: I am happy you have him now.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a cutie!!!

Thanks Deb for taking such good care of him!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He looks great Deb. Your such an Angel. Your so good with the lost ones.



Tina


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Deb, I am so glad you were able to get him. I have to agree with prior posts that his spinning sounds like a habit. Thanks for posting the pictures. I know you will keep us updated. He already seems like he knows this is all going to be a very good thing, living with Mama Deb.
PS. the box will be there Monday. Hugs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a lucky guy to be in your home!!! ... a big change from a cage at the shelter!!!! He is adorable!!

Deb, you are such an angel to these little Malts ... :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He's a cutie. Glad he is there with you. God bless you, Deb.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb -- thank you, thank you, thank you for giving this boy a chance. :hugging: I have tears in my eyes reading about him and how he isn't spinning every minute. He looks so cute and happy and from what you wrote, not the hopeless case they seemed to want to write him off as. I'm sure your attention, love and laughter will help Jacob to feel secure and happy and hopefully the behavior they saw will decrease and go away. Good luck and keep us posted. You're the best.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jacob is a doll and he looks so happy! I love that cute little face :wub: 
Deb to the rescue again, you're amazing!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Jacob looks like quite the sweetheart. He's beautiful. Congratulations Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 16 2010, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874164


> Here's Edies, AMA's, "spinner boy"
> 
> *SEE, I'M NOT SPINNING WHILE ON DEB'S BED. I'M POSING FOR SM
> 
> ...


 He looks like a darling little guy. What in the world is wrong with people that they have to throw away a 4lb little guy and not try to help or figure out what he needs.??? We will get him the help he needs and then find a great home for him. . Hugs,Edie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, you got little Jacob........He is already at home snuggled in the blankets on your bed~~~He is a keeper for sure!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love you Deb and little Jacob too! He's such a cutie! Thank you for doing this for him!

Hugs,

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How great that you are able to help this little guy. Bless you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's shortly after 7PM, and we're going to bed early tonight. I've had a very long week.

So I put all the doggies to bed, and am watching TV with Jacob. He is snuggling, either
by my side, or on top of me, just the two of us, for tonight. Tomorrow, the rest will 
all be in the big bed, as well. But for tonight, just Jacob.

Well, Jacob loves a massage. I've been rubbing his neck, belly, and back. He just melts.

I realize I look at dogs differently, than most. Perhaps thru rose-colored glasses, but I
honestly don't get it. I can't believe he was dumped a couple of times due to spinning.
Yes, he does spin, and yes, I am used to it, due to LBB's spinning out of control, so I guess
I'm not looking at Jacob the way the former owners did.

I was telling Edie, how this reminds me of Sugar. She was to be put to sleep. Deemed vicious,
and unadoptable. I didn't see that at all. Sure, she was a pistol, but certainly not vicious.
She was around Jacob's age.

Jacob will be fully vetted/tested, within the next week, but I do believe it's behavior, and also
believe we are already making progress. He's a little bug. He's a good, sweet boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I have a very strong feeling that Jacob is going to overcome this 'disorder' . I'll bet what this little guy needed most was some good ole fashioned TLC! Who knows what early history was, but you're saying that when he was with the others he hardly did it at all, it seems like somewhere along the early time this little guy craved attention and/or 'stimulation' ( meaning maybe he was caged or simply 'isolated' in some manner, and had little interaction) . then once he finally got it it is overwhelming to him he's so overwhelmed.
I got a chance to see the earlier tape and 2 things I noticed.. #1 it seemed the gal was hyping him up when he really needed calming down...he seemed very happy but like "too-happy"... like he was beside himself and just got all hyped up. I heard also she said he does this mostly around people... again leads me to believe he just was craving interaction... and once he got it over stimulates him. 
I also bet being around the rest of your 'crew' is going to be great 'medicine' for him as well!

You're a sweeheart, Deb, and Jacob is in the best of care now!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_ He looks like a darling little guy. What in the world is wrong with people that they have to throw away a 4lb little guy and not try to help or figure out what he needs.??? We will get him the help he needs and then find a great home for him. . Hugs,Edie_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jacob is a cutie pie Deb. People have so little patience and understanding with pets. I'm sure he will settle down and loose this habit of his while at your house. Have a good night snuggling' with Mommy Deb Jacob. You are in the best of hands now sweetie.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 16 2010, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874271


> It's shortly after 7PM, and we're going to bed early tonight. I've had a very long week.
> 
> So I put all the doggies to bed, and am watching TV with Jacob. He is snuggling, either
> by my side, or on top of me, just the two of us, for tonight. Tomorrow, the rest will
> ...


Such hopeful news... it makes me mad how so many people treat these guys as 'disposable'... hope you both get some much needed deep rest :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, you and your big heart never ceases to amaze me. Just you and Jacob in your big bed tonight. You're doing what you can do to show him how special he is. You are just amazing, and Jacob is very lucky to be a part of your heart.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks so happy. I'm glad everything went well and things are looking up. xxxooo
Congratulations.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Deb,

I'm so glad to hear that things are looking promising! He is a little doll.... I really
don't understand people at all!!!

Thanks for helping this guy ( and so many others) out!!!

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

And so another tiny lost soul is rescued. I look forward to watching his progress. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

He's a cutie pie. Congrats and how wonderful of you to take him. He's one lucky little pup and will now be loved how he deserves.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb Jacob has the sweetest Kissable face :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

There are no "bad" dogs. Only bad owners.

Now that he is with a loving family, Jacob will finally show
the world what a good boy he is.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Deb That I s just wonderful that you have him! 
I hope he will improve and this is all just behavioral, I have no 
fears that you won't figure him out!

Love you and bless you!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Deb for taking such good care of him!
:grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, we had a great night. Little Jacob woke up a couple times, and barked. Perhaps confused where he was this time.

I snuggled him, and he calmed right back down. Then he wanted to play at 2AM. He dug, and dug, at my pillow, and my head ~ :blink: 

I said, "look pal, you're going back to sleep. Now get over here for more neck rubs". Which he did, and fell back to sleep. :wub: 

So far, this morning, he is not spinning. He's played with LBB, ran from LBB, barked at LBB, then tried to hide from LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I said, "There's no hiding from LBB. Trust me, Jacob, I've tried, and he always finds me" ~ LMAO

So I weighed him this morning, on my UPS scale. He weighs 4.5 pounds. He's a wee little soul, and is definately full of energy.
He does love attention, which he is getting. So nope, not a lot of spinning this morning. :dancing banana:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 17 2010, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874455


> Well, we had a great night. Little Jacob woke up a couple times, and barked. Perhaps confused where he was this time.
> 
> I snuggled him, and he calmed right back down. Then he wanted to play at 2AM. He dug, and dug, at my pillow, and my head ~ :blink:
> 
> ...


You can run, but you can't hide, from LBB!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

I just KNEW it wouldn't take Jacob long to settle in with you, Deb. I'm not surprised at all that he's not spinning the way he had been. :wub: :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Definitely glad to see the great updates! Sounds like he just needed some extra attention and care. Good luck on the vet check up!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

He sounds and looks like a darling. Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

deb you are sooo amazing!!! so glad he has you now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

wonderful update!!!! Hopefully it'll be good news when you take him to the vet.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great news, Deb. Little Jacob is lucky he is with you


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is such wonderful news! Each and every dog that comes your way is so very lucky to be so well cared for. Thank you for taking in those special babies who wouldn't have a chance if not for you :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, you are the best! I'm so happy you have Little Jacob - I can't wait to watch him grow in your care. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jacob's story sounds hopeful. I hope all goes well with his vet visit and Jacob can be ready for adoption soon.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, what great news this is, Deb. I had no doubt that you could get to him. Will anxiously await updates on this little Love.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great update!!!!! I'm sooooo happy to hear he is doing so well!!

I'm going to add it to your thread title...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. Can you imagine how great Jacob feels right about now?!!! 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, it so very encouraging to know no spinning this Am... as I said, I bet the little guy just needed 'companship' of the right kind... and YOU, and your gang are just that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - Every post about Jacob makes me smile  How terrific -- no spinning this morning. He's going to be a winner. I just know it.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

yea!!!!
Great up date!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news! That little guy is going to be fine in no time at all. He's so darn cute!! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear he's doing so well under your expert care.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, what a wonderful woman you are. I can just picture you and your snuggle buddy! Its hard to spin and snuggle huh? I sure hope Jacob's sleep timer improves so you can get some good solid rest.

I hope he continues to improve and each and every day you see some little hint that he is making progress ( to make it easier on you)

We love what you do and we love you for who you are. Kiss little Jakey Boy for me !Hugs,

Cat, Emma and Mimi


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

CONGRATS Deb on Jacob! he is a cutie pie!! :wub: I am sure he is going to just simply thrive with you and your gang!! can't wait to see more pics of your new lil man!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is great to hear how wonderfully he is doing :biggrin: sounds like all he needed....was you :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh he is a cutie pie. Glad I got to see him before you shave him :smpullhair: He will probably spin for you then!
Seriously my Marshmallow had brain damage and her spinning was so different. Jacob stopped to smell the roses (well trash) but that was all Marshmallow did was spin. Guess you are happy that you have a full house. :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It's so great to hear Jacob's making progress already! I look forward to hearing more fabulous updates on the cutie pie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Deb
How's Jacob doing? Interacting with the rest of the crew yet? Wishing the best for him.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is wonderful that you are helping the little fella!
Hugs for Jake! :hugging:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm just catching up on this, goshhh, he is such a cutie and sounds darling! So glad you have him now Deb.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Deb, you are an angel! So glad that Jacob is with you getting the love that he so richly deserves! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

He is so adorable and glad Jacob is doing great.


----------

